# How long does MT2 keep for once reconstitued?



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

As above guys and girls, how long does MT2 keep for once reconstitued? I have a bottle that was mixed up about 2 months ago with bac water..

Many thanks

Waheed


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

i think its about 2 weeks, i would personally throw that stuff away.

you can always freeze it once its reconstituted......


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I re-took some that had been sitting around for over 5 weeks and it still did the job. Kept in the fridge though.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Like Five-O said I think it lasts a lot loner than most people give it credit for.

Personally I throw mine back in the freezer and then just defrost it and use as and when needed. Its still good that way 6 months later.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

hey aftershock do you refreeze the mt2 in the vial again & again?

that sounds alot better than preloading up a load of syringes & freezing them,alot easier to hide 1 small vial.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

takeone said:


> hey aftershock do you refreeze the mt2 in the vial again & again?


Yes :thumbup1:


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

sounds good to me!

thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> Like Five-O said I think it lasts a lot loner than most people give it credit for.


I agree, originally it was thought to start to degrade pretty rapidly after about 11 days, but this does not seem to be the case.

Worst case you shoot it and nothing happens, if it is in the fridge with Bac water I very much doubt there will be any safety issues.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Is mt2 dangerous in anyway? I think it's awesome, but seems to good to be true!!!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No mate, not at all, actually good for you as it protects the skin from burning.

Google Epitan, and there is loads of info about it, and their bid for FDA approval, if there were any thing bad it would have come up by now, been well over 10 years since it was discovered.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Is mt2 dangerous in anyway? I think it's awesome, but seems to good to be true!!!!


as Nytol said, the bouts of sickness can be a bit brutal for me 1st few times of taking it though, make me feel like sh1te.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Is mt2 dangerous in anyway? I think it's awesome, but seems to good to be true!!!!


if i remember correctly a few long term users have experienced a slight raise in blood pressure.

mt2 has not undergone alot of research. epitan are pusing for approval of mt1. im not too sure how each peptide differs but it cant be so different to the point where drastic side effects happen with one and not the other, can it?

as said, keeping it along time will probably be ok but its so cheap these days i really dont see the point in risking it.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Robsta said:


> Is mt2 dangerous in anyway? I think it's awesome, but seems to good to be true!!!!


I've had what looks like a dark birthmark come out on my A$$ and never go away.

No seriously its about the size of a 10 pence peace and the pigmentation has been changed permanently so it always looks tanned now even when im bottle white. Its been there a couple of year now from when I first used the MTII.

You may laugh but it could have been disfiguring if it was in a more visible place.


----------

